# Research Suggests Long Warm-Ups Can Sabotage Race Performance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

University of Calgary Research Suggests Long Warm-Ups Can Sabotage Race Performance University of Calgary Faculty of Kinesiology researcher Elias Tomaras says the idea came to him while watching track and field sprinters warm-up for a race. “If you watch sprinters, short distance speed skaters or cyclists before their race, they will often warm-up for one [...]

*Read More...*


----------

